# crypt ID please



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

I think its C. wendtii.

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9350/img0521ic.jpg

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5483/img0520u.jpg


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

On Jan's page, the wendtii pictures look a lot like yours. I'm sure people who know more will give a positive i.d. though.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup, you got a _C. wendtii_ there.


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought so. Just wanted someone else to verify, since I have never seen a wedtii spathe before.


----------

